# Where Are The Ducks?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There sure hasn't been many hero shots on here for several weeks now. There were a few at the beginning of the season. I guess everyone is in the same boat and not shooting many birds, myself included.

I have all but given up for now until we get a good flow of ducks in with the swans. I thought last October was a terrible month of hunting, this year has proved far worse for me. Hopefully things will pick up very soon, it is frustrating to say the least. 

I talk with different guys daily that are hitting all of the Northern Utah WMA's and they say the same thing, "it's slow everywhere". A bird here and there is about all they are getting. Nothing even close to group limits. 

Last Friday I hit Farmington Bay Unit 2 in my boat and never fired a single shot. There was one other boat out there and they had minimal shooting. The guys on Idiot dike were blazing away all day long. They must have shot 10 cases of shells between all of them. They got quite a few ducks pass shooting.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I just got a report form a friend in north dakato today he saw about 60,000 snow lots ducks in last couple days the next full moon there will be birds here


----------



## Gianthead (Sep 7, 2016)

I spent the whole day in the swamps Sunday and was amazed how few birds I saw flying, very little shooting. Can only get better from here!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Spent the afternoon on the east side of Farmington and heard maybe 5 shots out towards Turpin and saw about 10 ducks total in the distance. Pretty pathetic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hopefully this slow season has a lot of people hanging it up and won't hunt the late season.  and hopefully you guys keep quiet when the birds show up  but the worst thing that could happen is if we get an early hard freeze before anything shows up. Could go down as one of the worst years. Hope it's a wet winter and spring, we need the lake up asap!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

The lake is barely visible to birds flying along the wasatch not much of an attractant I have a feeling this year will be worse than last.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> hopefully this slow season has a lot of people hanging it up and won't hunt the late season.  and hopefully you guys keep quiet when the birds show up  but the worst thing that could happen is if we get an early hard freeze before anything shows up. Could go down as one of the worst years. Hope it's a wet winter and spring, we need the lake up asap!


Last year was the least-crowded late season I've ever experienced. That's probably because it was also the worst late season hunting I've ever experienced.

It got to the point where I was walking miles upon miles to find anything and shooting 5 shells per trip on the good days (I could have shot more if I wanted to shoot mergansers, but they're big enough that I don't get too excited about the idea of carrying them long distances).

I'm hoping for a BIG water year. Last year was downright dismal, and this year isn't looking any better. Oh well, big game is done for the year and I'll be out there as much as the law and my circumstances allow.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

richard rouleau said:


> I just got a report form a friend in north dakato today he saw about 60,000 snow lots ducks in last couple days the next full moon there will be birds here


The problem with that is that most of those ducks take the central flyway but if you hear of good things happening in Alberta and Montana and Idaho. Then we'll be looking good. Which btw. My buddies went to Alberta and had similar reports.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I found a lot of ducks yesterday. Lots of different species in great big flocks. If I had a coffin, I'd have a limit of ducks every time. I'm going to stay positive and say they are just now starting to show up. I think the next two weeks are going to get a lot better from Farmington all the way up north.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have wondered for some time now just how accurate the duck counts are. You know, the counts that all of the waterfowl organizations post each year before the season. I think the counts could easily be manipulated to recruit new hunters and retain old ones.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I went out on an airboat trip scouting around below Ogden Bay the other day. I covered the full length from Antelope Causeway to the railroad trestle that divides the GSL. There were a decent number of birds out on the lake, but here is the kicker...I did not see even one duck in the marsh areas --ZERO-- the whole way. It was eerie, and a bit troubling. I can truly say that I've never experienced that before in my life.
R


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I have only been out three times so far, but have scratched out limits each time. That being said, I have seen very few new birds. Most still seem local. I was out last Friday and did not hear much shooting. Bring on the cold weather!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> There sure hasn't been many hero shots on here for several weeks now. There were a few at the beginning of the season. I guess everyone is in the same boat and not shooting many birds, myself included.
> 
> I have all but given up for now until we get a good flow of ducks in with the swans. I thought last October was a terrible month of hunting, this year has proved far worse for me. Hopefully things will pick up very soon, it is frustrating to say the least.
> 
> ...


 I'm not trying to be a jerk. But have you ever wondered if your stuck in a rut? We're all creatures habit but Farmington Bay is loved to DEATH and it's not going to get any better. If you venture further north than Glover's Lane you just might find a new favorite spot? And maybe a better hunting with fewer people? The new Farmington Bay is the old Ogden Bay. Sad but true. Now I'm depressed


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

This is the worst year I've had in long time for water fowl. I can usually squeak by with a couple ducks on a bad day. This year 2 coots swimming into my dekes is wild day. Pretty depressed since I've been excited for October to come around since I moved to Utah.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Well I feel your pain FM, We have both been there and maybe like others have said time to look for greener pastures my friend. 
Farmington gets pounded and the birds just don't seem to be using the same spots they had in years past. I have found some birds but they will attract more people as they stay in the same area day after day. There is that saying of being on the X and this is a very small X. Hopefully it lasts until we get some new birds in.

I will have you come by and take the edge off, your sounding a little grumpy.;-)

FNF


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Aw geez guys, it ain't all doom and gloom! I snuck out for a quick hunt this AM and managed to almost limit out, I could have finished a limit easily but after going 5 for 4 on shooting (got a 2-for-1 on a pair of wigeon), I missed 2 more shots in a row. About 20 minutes later I made a long (for me) shot on a beauty drake pintail that was skirting just outside the decoys and decided to call it a morning. Still not a ton of birds around, but they are trickling in bit by bit-I think we have some good hunting ahead of us!







[/URL]


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk. But have you ever wondered if your stuck in a rut? We're all creatures habit but Farmington Bay is loved to DEATH and it's not going to get any better. If you venture further north than Glover's Lane you just might find a new favorite spot? And maybe a better hunting with fewer people? The new Farmington Bay is the old Ogden Bay. Sad but true. Now I'm depressed


I somewhat agree with you, but I am talking with guys that are hunting every WMA like Salt Creek, Public, Ogden, Farmington and Timpie. The story seems to be the same right now everywhere. If divers are your thing then there are plenty of them being shot at OB, Harold Crane and BRBR. Not my cup of tea!

I guess what I am saying is it's not just me, it's a lot of hunters right now that are having a hard time. Sure there are guys that will consistently shoot a few birds, but nobody I know is shooting limits every trip, and certainly not group limits yet.

On a side note: There is a new 4 way stop on Glover Lane by the new High School. Watch for it!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

So far the best season we have had for a few years.

7 trips out since the opener. My younger brother and I go together so we don't hunt alone and have come back with both of us shooting limits all 7 trips. Mostly Wigeons, Mallards and Gadwalls.

We don't have a boat so we are not limited to the impoundments.

We travel light, each have a pack with 6 decoys, couple boxes of shells and plenty of water to drink.

The most used piece of equipment though is a pair of binoculars, if the ducks aren't coming to us we watch to see where they want to be and go to them.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> . . . if the ducks aren't coming to us we watch to see where they want to be and go to them.


BINGO! :grin:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have hunted from fb all teh way up north and have not even come close to a limit of birds. the youth hunt was the best hunt we have had.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

So I'll be back in Utah a week from tomorrow. Assuming I manage to get my bull elk with time to spare...anybody seeing coots?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

There are plenty of birds around, just because some of you dont see them doesn't mean there's none around. The NU State rest ponds are black with ducks. I was out in the air boat the other day and ran west past the **** ditch and north along the island. There are thousands of birds rafted up out there.
My opinion is they won't fly into the inland marshes (where they want to be) because they get their ass shot off. 
If you think there are no ducks around, hang out for about 20 mins after shooting time and watch them come in off the lake in droves.

Man I wish there was still enough water to run the air boat up north into Layton... ahhh the good ole days...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, I see that there are a lot of ducks sitting on rest ponds, and I don't doubt at all there are birds on the GSL (what's left of it) My question was more directed toward "where are the ducks in the WMA's?" I also agree that the ducks don't want to be where the pressure is. I did see thousands of pintails coming off the lake yesterday, but they flew high and bypassed the impoundments all together. 

I know my question was vague, and I should have worded it different, but there sure doesn't seem to be many guys piling up stacks of birds like in past years. The opener appeared to be good and then it slowed right down. 

The other thing is, I suppose if you ask 100 hunters what a successful or great year means to them you will get 100 different responses. I like to shoot birds every trip, others may feel differently, but that is what I base my success off of. I ain't out there to watch sunrise and sunsets, I can do that all summer. I am out there to shoot ducks!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> So I'll be back in Utah a week from tomorrow. Assuming I manage to get my bull elk with time to spare...anybody seeing coots?


Monday I went for a walk into Farmington Bay from the walk in access off of parrish lane in Centerville and all of the ponds I walked passed were blanketed with coots. I could have probably shot 100s of them from the dike , but I didn't I wasn't feeling like wading out into ponds I wasn't familiar with to fetch coots, so they all got a pass. If I had taken my lab with me I would have been shooting and probably brought a limit home, but 25 coots are a lot of weight to haul so I probably won't ever shoot a full limit while hiking. So anyway if you are after coots try the far east ponds at Farmington.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yes there have been some ducks around, but not anywhere near the numbers there usually are. There were so many dry areas up north that really hurt the numbers that we should be seeing. It really is a down year numbers wise for Utah marshes, it's not a "get out and scout" issue. There are rest ponds/ "rest areas" to the north that have been void of ducks because of water issues throughout the late summer/early fall, that takes a serious toll on birds sticking around or just passing through.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes, I see that there are a lot of ducks sitting on rest ponds, and I don't doubt at all there are birds on the GSL (what's left of it) My question was more directed toward "where are the ducks in the WMA's?" I also agree that the ducks don't want to be where the pressure is. I did see thousands of pintails coming off the lake yesterday, but they flew high and bypassed the impoundments all together.
> 
> I know my question was vague, and I should have worded it different, but there sure doesn't seem to be many guys piling up stacks of birds like in past years. The opener appeared to be good and then it slowed right down.
> 
> The other thing is, I suppose if you ask 100 hunters what a successful or great year means to them you will get 100 different responses. I like to shoot birds every trip, others may feel differently, but that is what I base my success off of. I ain't out there to watch sunrise and sunsets, I can do that all summer. I am out there to shoot ducks!


We have been finding them at Ogden Bay and Bear River. Full limits as late as last Sunday and still enjoying the sunrises and sunsets.

See how it goes this Sunday.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I like to shoot birds every trip, others may feel differently, but that is what I base my success off of. I ain't out there to watch sunrise and sunsets, I can do that all summer. I am out there to shoot ducks!


I am not picking on you and absolutely mean no disrespect, but your comment reminded me of the 5 stages of a hunters life (here's a link to one version).

You appear to be in Stage 2 (Limiting out stage) but could also be just entering Stage 3 (Trophy stage). And this is good. I have fully transitioned to Stage 5 (Sportsman Stage - After many years in the field, I have begun to place the emphasis on the total hunting experience. Being in the outdoors, enjoying the company of friends and family, and seeing nature in all its beauty, now outweigh the need for taking game.) This is also good.

Again, no insult intended. Enjoy your journey through the rest of your stages. Hope you make it to Stage 5.

:O--O:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dubob said:


> I am not picking on you and absolutely mean no disrespect, but your comment reminded me of the 5 stages of a hunters life (here's a link to one version).
> 
> You appear to be in Stage 2 (Limiting out stage) but could also be just entering Stage 3 (Trophy stage). And this is good. I have fully transitioned to Stage 5 (Sportsman Stage - After many years in the field, I have begun to place the emphasis on the total hunting experience. Being in the outdoors, enjoying the company of friends and family, and seeing nature in all its beauty, now outweigh the need for taking game.) This is also good.
> 
> ...


No offense taken.
I have been hunting waterfowl for 27 years now and I'm fine with stage 2. I don't trophy hunt, in fact I don't have one single waterfowl mount in my house. The plain and simple truth is I like shooting ducks, and lots of them. It's just not happening for me so far this year.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I went out yesterday afternoon for a look see. It was more of a recon mission than anything. I bumped a good batch of birds out a nice flat of mallard candy so I set up and waited. I thought it would be a last 20 minute hunt but they didn't come back. I did have a hen mallard try to land on me. She came in quackin & bitchin. Pretty fun to watch actually. A nice greenhead floated over he top of me and after he passed by I thought to myself why didn't I shoot? I'm glad I didn't because who like to clean just one bird. 

A few times a year I like a solo hunt just to get my head screwed back on straight. I was a nice relaxing quiet afternoon away from work. Cranes were migrating through yesterday. They always sound so close but when you spot them they are just specks in the sky. I always enjoy watching the hawks circle and work the grass looking for critters. The jets were flying out of Hillfield. It makes you wonder what that joy ride cost??

Next time I'm leaving the left over Halloween candy at home. I'm turning off my cell phone or leaving it back at the boat. One cold barley pop would of been nice. There was only one other airboat out. The hunting must suck because that was a first in a long long time. 

I'm not sure what stage of the game I'm in? But it was a great afternoon and I'm glad I gave that drake a pass. I don't know if anybody noticed but it was a very nice sunset yesterday.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Tonight was also a stunning sunset!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I might be forced into stage 5 if the ducks don't start moving.:grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never been good enough to shoot limits or find trophies and I don't have the money to try new methods, so I guess that puts me at stage 5 by default (I would have given up long ago if it was all about the shooting). Even so, a few more birds wouldn't hurt anything. With the weather looking how it is, I bet we'll see the birds slowly trickle through.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it possible to be in all 5 stages at once? I enjoy my time in the field no matter what is going on, or whether I'm solo or with friends or family. Having a barrel melter of a shoot is tons of fun, but I've also been known to pass up perfectly good shots on ducks because I couldn't bring myself to interrupt the beauty of the arc they were drawing in the sky when they came zipping by. I guess it depends on the day!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont pay money to go out there to watch sunrise and sunsets. I pay the many to go out there to shoot birds. Do i need to shoot a limit every time heck no i dont.But it nice going out there knowing that Im going to get a chance at a some birds. Right now it going out there to watch a blue sky and not fire a shot feeling. If you dont want to just clean one bird well then you are just like the rest of us that want to clean 3 4 5 6 or even 7 birds witch would be nice.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

I like getting out in the marshes around here more than anything, it feels like home. I can just as much enjoy watching ducks as I like to shoot em, so many different species around here and they've all got differences that make em cool. A successful hunt in my eyes is enjoying the day you just spent in the marsh no matter what happens, dead birds are a bonus.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Stages? I don't know what stage i'm in. If a duck comes close I'll shoot it, if it doesn't come close I won't Sunsets are nice, but usually means the shooting is over.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll tell ya what, I am pretty worried about next year. This is shaping up to be a pretty horrible water year. The ground is so dry, it was one of the warmest Octobers, and it's in the 60's right now. Pretty bad looking, have to hope for a ton of Dec/Jan snow and a very wet spring and summer to even come close to helping the marshes out for next year. I hope this drought cycle breaks but I'm afraid it's the new norm.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

60 degrees and sunny until the end of next week......good thing pheasant season is on and there are grouse in the mountains!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Is there such a thing as global warming happening?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Is there such a thing as global warming happening?


You can't say them words round a huntin forum, them words is used at liberal gatherins and such. ;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Is there such a thing as global warming happening?


This is the main problem I believe:
"85% of Utah's population lives within 15 miles (24 km) of the Wasatch Range, mainly in the valleys just to the west. This concentration is known as the Wasatch Front and has a population of just over 2,000,000 residents"


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Does anybody know when the DWR will be releasing more ducks?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Does anybody know when the DWR will be releasing more ducks?


Depends on who gets elected.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Lots of Widgeons at Salt Creek and Public Shooting Grounds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We had a much better shoot today. A mix of everything so that was a nice change.
Saw a couple of small flocks of swans too.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> We had a much better shoot today. A mix of everything so that was a nice change.
> Saw a couple of small flocks of swans too.


Glad to hear it! I plan to head out Saturday after nearly a 3-week hiatus from waterfowl hunting. Here's hoping a few more swans are moving by then.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> We had a much better shoot today. A mix of everything so that was a nice change.
> Saw a couple of small flocks of swans too.


Was still slow for me on Saturday. I saw more mergansers than ducks.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

It's been steady throughout October for me. Definitely not having "epic" hunts, but am shooting the ducks that have come into the decoys which has made for a great season so far.

Look at the weather in Edmonton Alberta. They aren't supposed to reach freezing for the next 10-14 days. No reason for the birds to fly south. My friends are in Alberta right now hunting in T-Shirts. Never done that in November.
The problem we will run into is that we will freeze to quickly after all this warm weather and everything that should be here and that is here will end up in California overnight.

When Goosefreak isn't posting limits of Green you know things are tough

my 2 bits


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brettb said:


> The problem we will run into is that we will freeze to quickly after all this warm weather and everything that should be here and that is here will end up in California overnight.


I believe you are exactly correct. We had this discussion yesterday in the duck blind. It could really mess things up far worse than it is now. There's always local geese I guess.:roll::roll:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

brettb said:


> The problem we will run into is that we will freeze to quickly after all this warm weather and everything that should be here and that is here will end up in California overnight.


Bingo. I posted these exact same concerns on page one. It really is the worst case scenario. But I ice fish now, so I can't complain too much if it happens. :grin:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

There's always chukar. Or even grouse, if the weather stays mild.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Yesterday things picked up compared to mid week. I saw the Swans that FM mentioned.

If we don't get some snow pack this year. We are so screwed.

Now for the guys that may have a gray hair or two in stage 5. Not a very clear pic. It was taken around 40mph. It was beautiful though


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> But I ice fish now, so I can't complain too much if it happens. :grin:


New shanty here and new Vexlar FLX28 coming. New enclosed trailer for the snowmobile and new shanty. Can't be all bad. :mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Now for the guys that may have a gray hair or two in stage 5. Not a very clear pic. It was taken around 40mph. It was beautiful though


Yep! :thumb:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah slowed down for us yesterday. Didn't have the mega flocks of Pintails and Widgoens we have been seeing. But a few spoonies, gads and teal to almost keep our attention.

Did see a lot more people than we have in a couple seasons.

If he happens to be a member here, do want to say thanks again to the gentleman (didn't get his name) that went out of his way to give us a boat ride back to the parking area. Cut our hour walk down to a couple minute ride.

And already hoping for fishable ice.


----------

